# Dachkonstruktion Dusche im Wochenendhaus, Hilfe !?!?



## Anja W. (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt doch schon einige Dächer mit Holzunterbau konstruiert.
Uns hat gestern das Grauen gepackt, als wir die Decke vom Badezimmer im Wochenendhaus abgenommen haben. Eigentlich wollten wir uns nur um die Ameisen kümmern, die da dem Spuren auf dem Boden nach wieder drunter saßen. Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass es darunter nass ist und dass mein Vater es ziemlich "kreativ" repariert hat.
Das Ameisenproblem gibt es immer wieder. Als mein Vater es beseitigen wollte, hat er den zerfressenen Balken nur entfernt und nicht ersetzt (wie er uns erzählt hat). Außerdem hat er die Bretter, die direkt unter dem Dach sind und nicht nur zerfressen, sondern auch durchgeweicht waren, weggenommen, ohne sie zu erneuern.

So sieht das Ergebnis aus:



Zwischen die Balken und um den ausgefransten drumrum waren jetzt dicke Styropor-Platten.     

Als ich seine provisorische Innendecke (die hellen Bretter) angeschraubt hatte, lief mir ein wenig Wasser entgegen. Außerdem hingen unter dem Styropor Tropfen.
Außen sieht das Ganze so aus:

 

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass da schon länger Wasser langläuft.

Nachdem wir alles abgebaut haben und getestet haben, ob das Dach dicht ist, wollen wir alles von innen neu machen. Der Raum ist inkl. Dusche nur ca. 2,5 m3 groß und wird durch ein Fenster und eine elektrische Lüftung nach außen belüftet.
Wir wollen das Holz erneuern und Steinwolle für die Zwischenräume verwenden. Außerdem wollen wir außen unter den Überbau ein schmales Gitter einbauen, damit eventuelle Feuchtigkeit einweichen kann.
Was wir mit der Innendecke machen, überlegen wir noch. Sie muss auf jeden Fall irgendwie leicht abnehmbar sein. da sich das Ameisenproblem nicht abschließend lösen wird. Das alte Haus ist mitten in der Natur und wir können ja nicht alle Ameisen im Umkreis von Kilometern killen...

Schreibt doch bitte mal eure Meinung zu unseren Vorstellungen. Nicht, dass wir jetzt anfangen und irgendwas nicht bedacht haben. Vielleicht hat ja einer auch noch eine bessere Idee zu dem Ganzen.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------

